# New Here: Bermuda with Spotty Grass/Weed



## WillyWonkaMan (11 mo ago)

Hey all! I am new here and about one year into learning about Bermuda and how to take care of it. I purchased a house (track home) new and had a lot of issues with the (low quality) sod the builder placed. Anyways, I have been trying to eliminate these evergreen weeds/grass specifically in one area of my yard. They are not spreading; however, they will not go away. I have tried Sedgehammer on them multiple times with no results. FYI The blueness of the grass is the dye I used.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Welcome to the forum! No idea but it definitely stands out in that bermuda grass!


----------



## WillyWonkaMan (11 mo ago)

Is it possible that this is a Tall Fescue that may have been overseeded wherever the builder got the sod?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm assuming you are in a new development so there are all kinds of seeds being blown around your neighborhood. Looks like a fescue of some sort to me, but definitely a grassy weed so you will want to pick something that will kill it. I know Celsius and/or Certainty would most likely take care of it but not sure how much you are willing to spend.


----------

